# Croft - North East Meet & booze up!



## barryd

Thought I would post this but I have no idea what it will be like.

There is a "Do" on at Croft Club which is a lovely village just outside Darlington in the North East. I have no idea what it involves but I suspect its very much to do with Country and Western so "Both kinds of music"!

24th and 25th of Feb. Here is the link

http://www.thepaintedwagon.co.uk/Croft Club.htm

I dont even like C&W but Im going as the norths most famous motorhome Gnome Celebrity our very own 747 is going to be there and a couple of the nutters from the wild camping forum (you have been warned) so I thought I would show up.

Pitches at the club are £5 without EHU and £10 with. I think there is a door charge of £3 or £4 for each event.

I suspect it will be stetsons and shoot outs. If you don't have your own gun I imagine you will easily be able to pick one up in nearby Darlington or even easier in Newcastle if your coming from the north.

Croft also has a couple of pubs and a lovely walk by the river Tees. The village of Hurworth nearby is very nice as well. I had a look at the venue the other day and its basically a big car park by the club, a bit like an Aire.

I have no idea how many pitches are available. There is a number to call on the link to book. This is not an organised meet and I suspect it will not be a quiet weekend but may be of interest to some of you and a chance to meet both myself and the legend himself.

Mrs D will not be attending and will probably lock me out of the house for a week or so.


----------



## 747

Well said Barry.

All I need to add is that if anyone would like to accompany me to Church on the Sunday morning, they will be welcome. It will be about 4 am and all they have to do is hold the ladder while I get up on the roof. :wink:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Well said Barry.
> 
> All I need to add is that if anyone would like to accompany me to Church on the Sunday morning, they will be welcome. It will be about 4 am and all they have to do is hold the ladder while I get up on the roof. :wink:


Might have to be me at this rate!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

You two make this meet sound so attractive that I'm not sure what is holding me back.

Maybe it's the vision it conjures up of the 'Rawhide' scene from The Blues Brothers. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Chris


----------



## barryd

ChrisandJohn said:


> You two make this meet sound so attractive that I'm not sure what is holding me back.
> 
> Maybe it's the vision it conjures up of the 'Rawhide' scene from The Blues Brothers. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chris


Yep! Thats what I thought as well. I just hope they have Chicken wire! Bobs Country Bunker! Yeah this is the place!


----------



## motormouth

I would love to turn up just to watch you two in your stetsons, cowboy boots and dancing along to achy braky heart, YEEEEEEHOWWWWWW.


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> I would love to turn up just to watch you two in your stetsons, cowboy boots and dancing along to achy braky heart, YEEEEEEHOWWWWWW.


Well I think you should come along and see for yourself! Your only 10 miles away or so.

Sadly however this is how I predict the outcome

747










Me


----------



## 747

Barry will look good in a 10 gallon hat.

Cos' he's got a 10 gallon head. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Barry will look good in a 10 gallon hat.
> 
> Cos' he's got a 10 gallon head. :lol: :lol:


Oi! Annie Oakley! Thats fighting talk pardner.

Hope your quick on the draw! See you at high noon!

I think this has turned into our own private thread. Nobody apart from Motormouth is interested. Either that or they are tooo scared to turn up! Actually they just probably have more sense.


----------



## 747

They must all be Yella Bellies in Northallerton pardner.

Spit ............ ding. :wink:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> They must all be Yella Bellies in Northallerton pardner.
> 
> Spit ............ ding. :wink:


Yeah stuff em!

Im changing my forum name to Barryd the Sundance Kid


----------



## motormouth

Oi you two, just watch it. 
I'm going to turn up now, un-announced and take lots of video and photo's then put them on here.

So if you see someone resembling the guy below, be afraid, be very 
afraid.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b9/Terminator-2-judgement-day.jpg/250px-Terminator-
[/img][/url]


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> Oi you two, just watch it.
> I'm going to turn up now, un-announced and take lots of video and photo's then put them on here.
> 
> So if you see someone resembling the guy below, be afraid, be very
> afraid.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b9/Terminator-2-judgement-day.jpg/250px-Terminator-
> [/img][/url]


Ha! More like this I think!


----------

